

Ask HN: Should I develop my new ios app as Hybrid or native? - mandeepj

I have technical background and very good hold on asp.net mvc and overall Microsoft stack. I like to develop a new iOS app. I do not have any development experience with ios. I can learn xcode and objective c but i think it will get me side tracked from the over all focus of the application. There are lot of other components in the app architecure that I can develop like messaging platform etc.
I have two options to deal with my scenario -<p>1. Develop a hybrid app for first release using phoneGap so that app is out quickly
2. Hire a seasoned iphone app developer.<p>I have read few story about not so great performance of hybrid apps and that is what worries me when I think about choosing this option.<p>What you would recommend?
======
tiboll
since you're a .Net developer you should take a look at Xamarin

~~~
mandeepj
Thanks.

Xamarin is way behind ios native dev platform and it have issues.

